# Dog "Play Room Ideas???



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I mentioned in my Viktor/Rescue Update thread that I am making a Dog Play Room in the basement, and thought ideas might make a good thread all on its own.

Here is what I got so far: 

I ordered an 18 foot agility tunnel. 

Stosh: If you have a ladder you can lay it on the floor and have him walk over it without stepping on the rungs, maybe get some weave poles in the form of orange cones. They're good for lots of things like heeling in a figure eight besides weaving. 

I read on the internet about maybe finding a cheap treadmill on craigslist. People are always buying them then not using it.

Also, hanging a tug on a rope with a spring???

Anyone have any other thoughts or suggestions???


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

oops... I meant to post this in General, not Puppy General... maybe a Mod can move it if it is a problem. Sorry.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh... I know.... maybe one of those kiddie wading pools!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think it matters what the goal fo 'The Room' is 

This for fun training with you and your dog? Or to have playdates with other dogs? Or just to have your dog play in unattended?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

No play-dates... Viktor is too dog reactive. I want us to play, more than train, down there together. But, he would also be spending time there by himself while I am at work.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

How about a cat? That would be fun! 

I dunno about your dog but Saber would not play alone in a room. She might shred an agility tunnel, though. If it was a room for the dog to be left alone in, how about a small TV screen on the wall? Saber likes to lay on her bed and watch TV! You can even get looping DVDs with videos of cats and dogs playing on it. Well, that's not really exercise/playing, but it is entertainment for their down time.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

yea... I thought about a small TV or a radio, for the background noise. If I have Sportscenter on all day, think he could help me with my picks for the weekend games??? (Lord knows he couldn't do much worse  )


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My girl has taken over my son's room while he is away at school. She likes stuffed animals on a real people bed. We already told our son we are going to redecorate the room in dog motif ...he was not pleased...lol


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

cassadee7 said:


> How about a cat? That would be fun!


This is really funny. Interestingly, a friend of mine who used to be a horse trainer for some _very_ expensive racing horses told me that they often would use a goat to provide company to horses that were reactive do to anxiety, fear, or otherwise. The goat is incredibly stout and they found that the goat will not only calm the horse, but also not be injured should the horse kick. So instead of a cat- maybe you could get your dog a goat! :rofl:


In all seriousness though, here is my "play room" though it is intended for training more so than fun. Then again, work is play and play is work...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/168723-indoor-training-your-home.html

(Look towards the end of the thread from room pics)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

All herders should have their own sheep.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

wildo said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/168723-indoor-training-your-home.html
> 
> (Look towards the end of the thread from room pics)


WOW... that looks great wildo!!! I have the tunnel, but the wood work is beyond me.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Last night I got the stuff to make a tire-swing to hang in the basement... this should be fun!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

rubber flooring.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> rubber flooring.


Thinking of keeping it concrete. Better for "accidents"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSKnight said:


> No play-dates... Viktor is too dog reactive. I want us to play, more than train, down there together. But, *he would also be spending time there by himself while I am at work*.


I think you need to be very careful what you have in the room if the dog is unattended. It's amazing what their collars can get hung up on , what they can destroy and eat, what they can fall off of and get injured... all if bored and unattended.

If I was making a training/play room where I would also be in the room with the dog, it would be completely different then if I was coming up with a room for a dog to remain in while I was at work.

For me at work, I'd just make it like a vast 'crate' (truthfully, I'd just use a crate  ) but with the matting/waterproof flooring, and pretty much EMPTY otherwise except maybe a dog bed (if my dog didn't destroy their bedding) and super tough rubber toys/bones like the Kongs and Purple Squirrel Dudes. Since those can be loaded up and given to your dog when you leave they are a safe 'game' when you aren't there.

At A Glacial Pace: Introducing Purple Squirrel!!!

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001GAQ9RQ/ref=dp_image?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&img=MAIN&color_name=2"]







[/ame]


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of the tire swing I made.

Maggie: I get what you're saying... but I would rather keep him in the kennel for day-care than put him in a crate for 10-11 hours in a day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've been around a lot of horses and most
of the stables, horse farms i was around had a goat
for the horses. if a horse kicks a goat it can definitely
hurt a goat. think about it, 800 lbs with iron shoes on
that has to hurt and a lot of hurt. lol. my kids had a pet goat.
the goat use to follow them around including coming
into the house. the goat liked being in the kitchen.



wildo said:


> This is really funny. Interestingly, a friend of mine who used to be a horse trainer for some _very_ expensive racing horses told me that they often would use a goat to provide company to horses that were reactive do to anxiety, fear, or otherwise. The goat is incredibly stout and they found that the goat will not only calm the horse,
> 
> >>>>> but also not be injured should the horse kick.<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was thinking of rubber mats (thick ) if your dog
is going to be jumping. i read somewhere that a
house trained dog doesn't have accidents. 



doggiedad said:


> rubber flooring.





GSKnight said:


> Thinking of keeping it concrete. Better for "accidents"


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

OK... so maybe the 18 foot agility tunnel wasn't such a hot idea. 

It arrived last night. As I attempted to extend this thing... Viktor decided it was a large blue slinky-type-tug-toy... 

I managed to get it off him without damage, but I have the feeling this thing won't last. LOL!!! :smirk:


----------

